# Preparing for CANPC



## dadeeva (Jan 1, 2012)

Can someone please advise me on steps to prepare myself for certification CANPC , besides purchasing the study guide

Any advice would be appreciated

Yoko


----------



## karras (Jan 12, 2012)

I took the CANPC.  I think the best preparation was my job experience.  I'd been billing and coding Anesthesia and Pain Medicine for 10 yrs when I took the exam.  I did purchase a study guide.  I was a bit nervous about taking the exam but I didn't find it overwhelming.


----------



## JudyW (Jan 13, 2012)

dadeeva said:


> Can someone please advise me on steps to prepare myself for certification CANPC , besides purchasing the study guide
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated
> 
> Yoko


i agree that your job experience will be your best asset.  I would take the on line exam and use that as a guide as to what you need to study the most.  Good luck and let us know when you pass.


----------



## dadeeva (Jan 14, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the tips

Yoko


----------



## twizzle (Jan 14, 2012)

I agree that experience in anesthesia coding is undoubtedly very helpful (they recommend 3 years before taking any specialty certification exams). My company wanted me to take the certification before we started anesthesia billing so I had no experience at all. I did pass first time though but would say, after 18 months of anesthesia coding, I would find the test a lot easier now. There were no study guides at the time (I love study guides) so I just used the practice exams and trusted everything else to fate/luck or whatever else you want to call it.
Good luck.


----------

